

MIT professor explains: The real oppression is having to learn to talk to women - jkbyc
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/12/mit-professor-explains-the-real-oppression-is-having-to-learn-to-talk-to-women/

======
DominikD
Hostility of this article is staggering. I understand why she feels like that
but I certainly don't think she's helping her case. I'm positive there's a
rather hefty chunk of female population who'd read this and disagree. Amanda
can always say that women who disagree and blindly following the patriarchy
that entraps them but isn't that the same type of tunnel vision she's trying
to defend?

This comes across to me as Scott admitting that he is (or was) beta and she's
like: no you're alpha and you're a pig. I can deal with this stance and I bet
so can Scott. But, again, it's not pushing discourse in the direction I think
Amanda wants it to be. I'd love to see actionable suggestions from feminists
WRT how men should behave. So far I've seen a lot of don'ts and very few dos.
It's not helpful to have crushing critique and no constructive offers. :/

------
jkbyc
Scott Aaronson's response:
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2119](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2119)

~~~
jkbyc
another article about Scott Aaronson's comment 171:
[http://www.newstatesman.com/laurie-penny/on-nerd-
entitlement...](http://www.newstatesman.com/laurie-penny/on-nerd-entitlement-
rebel-alliance-empire)

and the related HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8809982](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8809982)

